# Has anyone seen this video?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

All I can say is... I WANT!!!!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

That's just stunning.... imagine having that in the middle of your living room, hmm ?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I could make that!... Wonder if the wife would notice?

I love how calm it is. Unlike my reef tank.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

J_T said:


> I could make that!... Wonder if the wife would notice?
> 
> I love how calm it is. Unlike my reef tank.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


Yes, I love how all the cardinals congregate near the peak like a flock/swarm of birds. My cardinals tend to stay on the lower levels of the tank.

Planted tanks are calm and relaxing, while reef tanks are dynamic and full of energy.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

I was watching another video by the green machine, very motivating and learning new stuff by going through these, that and Amanos's videos


----------



## deuces (Oct 11, 2010)

VERY nice!!


----------

